# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Mundus Stone

## KuRIoS

_Sorry if this is posted already_

There are a lot of interesting and useful objects in the world of Elder Scrolls Online. *Mundus Stones* are one of them. What is a Mundis Stone and how do you benefit from it?

*Why should you care?*

When you activate one of them your character receives a bonus. For example you can increase critical chance or increase size of magicka pool. The type of the bonus depends on the stone you activate. The list of the bonuses can be found later in the article.
Your character can benefit from one bonus from one stone at a time. If you activate other stone, current bonus will be replaced with the new one. Thus it is impossible to benefit from all stones simultaneously. But you can change your current bonus every time you wish – just find other stone and interact with it!

_By default, your character doesn't have any Mundus Stone bonus, so don’t forget to activate the bonus as fast as possible. It costs nothing but gives valuable help. There is no reason to ignore Mundus Stones._

Mundus Stone Type
Buff/Boon Granted

The Warrior
Increases Power.

The Mage
Increases max Magicka.

The Thief
Increases critical hit chance.

The Serpent
Increases non-combat health regeneration.

The Lady
Increases armor.

The Steed
Increases run speed.

The Lord
Increases max Health.

The Apprentice
Increases Spell Penetration.

The Atronach
Increases Magicka regeneration.

The Ritual
Increases healing effectiveness.

The Lover
Reduces damage taken from spells.

The Shadow
Increases critical strike damage.

The Tower
Increases max Stamina.


*
Mundus Stones Locations*



Different Mundus Stones can be found in different locations, but it’s easy to find all of them in *Cyrodiil*. You character can visit Cyrodiil at the level 10 and take advantage of any bonus. Don’t worry if you see that the stone you need is located on the territory of the enemy faction. You can access the stone alone or with a small group of friends.

----------


## Nevin221

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Bippy

For those who do not know, each faction in the game has their own set of Mundus stones outside of the PvP zone, for those who are too low leveled or don't want to be involved in PvP. So don't worry about having to go into enemy faction territory across the world to find them all.  :Smile:

----------


## Sirmabus

MundusMap : Map, Coords, Compasses : Elder Scrolls Online AddOns

----------


## Guide123

Thanks. Worth mentioning: many of the Mundus effects (at the time of this post) are broken or inaccurately reported on your character sheet.

----------


## nGxSiphor

Thanks for Locations.

----------

